# Older Glencoe cultivator springs



## frankmartens8 (Nov 18, 2016)

Looking for some springs as shown, not sure the model # of this unit only that it is a Glencoe


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Frank,

I found the following post on the net by *chuck41* regarding old Glencoe Cultivator springs:

"I have old parts books. I believe that your's has p/n FC 915. Later ones had heavier springs p/n P-1514 A1."

Try AGCO as a source for these springs.

Ebay has some old Glencoe model MC-105 cultivator manuals for sale. You might be able to identify your cultivator by looking at the covers of the manuals.


----------



## frankmartens8 (Nov 18, 2016)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Frank,
> 
> I found the following post on the net by *chuck41* regarding old Glencoe Cultivator springs:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply, I looked at all the posts in that thread, it seems like it was at one time a popular enough unit. after spending some time online I think mine is something like a model 11 glencoe. I contacted the seller of the manual on ebay to see if the manual also lists part numbers. Our Agco dealer couldnt help me with the numbers listed in the old post. At this time I'd be happy to find something close for a decent price.


----------

